# Quick Spider Egg Sacs



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Note: This is a repost of an old tutorial whose links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF.

Here's a quick and literally 'dirty' way to make some spider eggs sacs.










If you want to see them in action, please check out my video showing the spider room:








Materials needed:
Chicken wire
Poly batting
Cheesecloth
Fake spider webs
Fake spiders (or real ones)
Dried leaves
Moss
String
Bottle of wine (for motivation)










Cut Chicken Wire (picture 1): Cut out squares of chicken wire. Size depends on how big you want them. I think mine were 3' x 3'.

Grab and Crimp One Set of Corners (picture 2): Grab the opposite corners and crimp together. Crimp by just twisting the open cells of the chicken wire to the other open cells.

Grab and Crimp Bottom Corner (picture 3): Grab the bottom corner and bring up to meet the other two corners that you already joined together. Crimp together.

Crimp One Bottom Edge (picture 4): Crimp one of the bottom edges to close the seam. Leave the other seam open.

Crimp Top Seam (not pictured): Crimp the top seam together so it makes a tall peak. This is where you will hang the egg sac from. Also, this is where you usually draw blood and ambulances.










Batting (picture 5): Pull apart the poly batting so you get a nice thin layer. Roll egg sac up in it.

Cheesecloth (picture 6): Roll egg sac up in cheesecloth.

Dirty Up (picture 7): Roll sac on the ground or outside where it could pick up dirt, dead leaves and little twigs. (Yes, my basement was very dirty!) So?!

Fake Spider Webs (picture 8): Stretch fake spider webs tightly around sac.










Moss and Spiders: Attach bits of moss and real or fake spiders all around the sac. Tie a long string to the top of the sac and hang from your ceiling.

Now, you may have your wine... you will need it to get rid of the heebe jeebies from just looking at this thing!


----------

